

Solving zillion parts puzzle with Google Goggels - tzury
http://www.google.com/goggles/a/moments/zCgslUuYVMcyFwj9Ru6sopg

======
tzury
a link to the final Image

<http://www.mrlee.com/images/journal64/Escher1.jpg>

